# Fuente simetrica con 7812 y 7912



## bernardomh (Ene 19, 2009)

Buen día y saludos a todos, espero me puedan ayudar.
Tengo un transformador con tap central que a la salida me entrega 26V. Armé el circuito de la figura y ninguno de los voltajes de salida fueron los correctos.
Despues se me ocurrió probar el 7812 y el 7912 con otra fuente que ya tengo hecha.
Fije en la fuente 15V y conecte en el 7812 de izquierda a derecha y viendo hacia el frente:
1- Vin
2- Ground
3- Vout
Cuando reviso el voltaje entre Vout y Ground tengo como 1.721V y el circuito se calienta mucho en poco tiempo, en el lugar del 7812 puse un 7805 y ese tambien se calienta pero si me entrega 5.20V a la salida.
Despues revise el 7912 conectando de izquierda a derecha y viendo hacia el frente:
1- Ground
2- Vin
3- Vout
Que en realidad fueron los mismo 15V que al 7812 pero cambiando de lugar la referencia y el positivo y se calienta tremendamente, a los 5 segundos ya estaba quemando mi protoboard.
Mi pregunta es si esoy haciendo algo mal o de plano los dos circuitos que compre estan dañados, muchas gracias a todos por su atensión.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 19, 2009)

en el diagrama esta incorrecta la conexion de Vout para el 7915;

Por supuesto que  deber ser Vin.



faltan puntos de union en GND ( de los capacitores C3 , C4, C5 y C6; y GND de los reguladores)

Descargate las hojas de datos para tus IC particulares


----------



## mendek (Dic 28, 2011)

bueno con todo esto que diferencia existe entre el 7812 y el 7912 creo yo que con dos fuentes positivas de +12v se pueden combinar de tal manera que se obtenja una de +12 y otra de -12, es correcto esto ?? y espero haberme explicado


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 29, 2011)

bernardomh dijo:


> Buen día y saludos a todos, espero me puedan ayudar.
> Tengo un transformador con tap central que a la salida me entrega 26V. Armé el circuito de la figura y ninguno de los voltajes de salida fueron los correctos.
> Despues se me ocurrió probar el 7812 y el 7912 con otra fuente que ya tengo hecha.
> Fije en la fuente 15V y conecte en el 7812 de izquierda a derecha y viendo hacia el frente:
> ...


Subo el diagrama corregido


----------



## mendek (Dic 29, 2011)

@sergiod eso es un hecho, pero mi pregunta sigue vigente XD


----------



## retrofit (Dic 29, 2011)

mendek dijo:


> bueno con todo esto que diferencia existe entre el 7812 y el 7912 creo yo que con dos fuentes positivas de +12v se pueden combinar de tal manera que se obtenja una de +12 y otra de -12, es correcto esto ?? y espero haberme explicado



Buenos días.

Pues sí, es posible, de echo las fuentes "Profesionales" que tienen dan dos o más tensiones, normalmente, son fuentes independientes que regulan por positivo y por medio de un conmutador las puedes poner en serie para aumentar la tensión o en paralelo para aumentar la corriente.

Cuando la pones en "Serie" tambien las puedes utilizar para alimentar circuitos que requieran tensiones Positivas y Negativas.

Si haces dos fuente fijas reguladas con un 7812 o variables reguladas con un LM317,* y estas fuentes son independientas*, las puedrás poner en serie y tendrás una fuente simétrica, para ello solo tienes que unir el Positivo de una con el Negativo de la otra, el punto de unión de las fuentes será el 0 pero, repito, *las dos fuentes tienen que ser independientes *y no tener ningún elemento en común.

El echo de que una fuente regule por Positivo o Por Negativo no tiene la más mínima importancia, de echo la Fuente de Alimentación de mi equipo de VHF regula por Negativo y esto no dá ningúin problema, lo importante es que sea regulada y estabilizada pero que lo haga por Positivo o por Negativo es secundario.

Conclusión...
Con dos fuentes independientes, puedes conectarlas para tener una tensión simétrica.

Saludos y próspero 2012.


----------



## jc_velit (Dic 29, 2011)

tengo una duda sobre un circuito para 9 diodos les blanco brillantes de 5mm conectados a 220 v AC, este es el circuito







, la duda es el condensador ceramico de 220nF en paralelo con la resistencia de 150K (1/4W) si deberia ir ahi y que funcion cumple.

http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/fuente-de-9-leds-a-220-ac-139731.html


----------



## retrofit (Dic 29, 2011)

jc_velit dijo:


> tengo una duda sobre un circuito para 9 diodos les blanco brillantes de 5mm conectados a 220 v AC, este es el circuito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El condensador de 220nF es el encargado de alimentar los Led, ese condensador presenta una impedancia para los 50/60Hz y reduce la tensión que será entregada a los Led
La ventaja de emplear un condensdor, en lugar de una resistencia, es que el condensador no disipa potencia.
La resistencia en paralelo con el condensador es para descargarlo cuando desconectas el circuito.

Próspero 2012.


----------



## tinchusbest (Dic 31, 2011)

bernardomh dijo:


> Buen día y saludos a todos, espero me puedan ayudar.
> Tengo un transformador con tap central que a la salida me entrega 26V. Armé el circuito de la figura y ninguno de los voltajes de salida fueron los correctos.
> Despues se me ocurrió probar el 7812 y el 7912 con otra fuente que ya tengo hecha.
> Fije en la fuente 15V y conecte en el 7812 de izquierda a derecha y viendo hacia el frente:
> ...


LOS 26V son entre las puntas del trafo o entre una punta y el medio,porque si es entre las puntas vos tenes 13V + 13V,con lo cual si pones un 7812 estas medio justiniano,aunque a la salida del rectificador tenes unos 18V por rama en vacio,lo cual tendria que funcionar si pusiste bien los lm78xx lm79xx,o lo que sea.ya que los ic que usas tienen una corriente de alrededor de 1A,yo cambiaria los condensadores de 470uF por unos de 2200uf,asi se filtra un poco mejor,ademas de agregar en paralelo con lo capacitores de salida de 1uF unos de mas o menos 0.047uF.OJO no le prestes atencion a los capacitores de salida que tiene en circuito que te puse,son muy grandes,vos deja los de 1uF.Si queres tambien,esto lo hago yo en mis fuentes,le agrego a la salida un capacitor de unos 220pF en paralelo con los de la salida,esto es por hay tensiones parasitas a la salida que suelen venir de los aparatos a alimentar
mira esto:


----------



## Scooter (Ene 1, 2012)

jc_velit dijo:


> tengo una duda sobre un circuito para 9 diodos les blanco brillantes de 5mm conectados a 220 v AC, este es el circuito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Básicamente la resistencia descargará el condensador cuando desenchufes, de lo contrario te podrías llevar un bonito recuerdo si lo tocas aunque esté desenchufado.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 3, 2012)

Hola:
El orden de los terminales del LM7809 es similar al del LM7812
El orden de los terminales del LM7909 es similar al del LM7912

Ver el archivo adjunto 33766


Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## miqui123 (Ene 4, 2012)

Claro como vì en el primer comentario està volteado el regular 7915  la salida de la entrada ademàs esos condesadores que ven despuès de la rectificaciòn son muy bajos te recomiendo unos de 2200 uf / 25 v    y a la salida agregales unos 104 ceramicos ; ponles disipador y no les ponga nada que exija màs de un amperio si quieres hacer eso a la salida de los integrados tendrias que agregarles unos tip saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Ene 4, 2012)

miqui123 dijo:


> Claro como vì en el primer comentario està volteado el regular 7915  la salida de la entrada ademàs esos condesadores que ven despuès de la rectificaciòn son muy bajos te recomiendo unos de 2200 uf / 25 v    y a la salida agregales unos 104 ceramicos ; ponles disipador y no les ponga nada que exija màs de un amperio si quieres hacer eso a la salida de los integrados tendrias que agregarles unos tip saludos


y yo agregaria que PUSIESES LOS LEDS del lado de los capacitores de 1000uF,de esa manera se APROVECHA toda la corriente que entrega el 78xx 79xx...
otra cosa,prova con bajarte el datasheet de los 78xx 79xx,eso ayuda muchisisisisimo


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 4, 2012)

Hola.

En el circuito el lugar donde coloques los LEDs, no limita la corriente. Lo que limita la corriente son los diodos que son de 1A, ya sea que Los LEDs están a la entrada o la salida del regulador, por el 1N400X (X=1,2,3,4,5,6,7) cuando pase por él 1A, la corriente se divide entre el LED y el regulador.

Ponerlo en la salida no dice que el regulado, puedes estar funcionado, mientras que en la entrada no dice que la fuente está funcionando.

Por supuesto, con diodos de más corriente, no hay problemas ( LM780X, LM790X soportan más de 1A).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Ene 8, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> En el circuito el lugar donde coloques los LEDs, no limita la corriente. Lo que limita la corriente son los diodos que son de 1A, ya sea que Los LEDs están a la entrada o la salida del regulador, por el 1N400X (X=1,2,3,4,5,6,7) cuando pase por él 1A, la corriente se divide entre el LED y el regulador.
> Ponerlo en la salida no dice que el regulado, puedes estar funcionado, mientras que en la entrada no dice que la fuente está funcionando.
> Por supuesto, con diodos de más corriente, no hay problemas ( LM780X, LM790X soportan más de 1A).
> ...


A ver si me hago entender,ya que la corriente que tienen lo 78xx y 79xx es de 1A,yo creo que,aunque el consumo de un led es poco,no es recomendable ponerlos a la salida,ya que aunque su consumo es bajo,igual consume algo de corriente no dejando toda la corriente que puede aportar el 78xx 79xx;cabe destacar que la resistencia,aunque sea infimamente,tambien consume algo de corriente.
Yo se que los led no limitan la corriente.
Cuando lo pones despues del capacitor de filtro,lo que haces es indicar que hay tension alli,los diodos de 1A son buenos para limitar la corriente,pero seria mejor colocar un fusible de 1A en la entrada del lm78xx y el lm79xx AYUDANDO esto a que este regulador tengo un limite,aunque tambien se le puede colocar una resistencia a la entrada de IN del regulador para hacer que el mismo tenga una corriente maxima de 1A,pero va a calentar como loco.
Tenes razon al decir que en la salida el led indica que el regulador funciona.
Yo creo que con respecto a los diodos,si el colega necesita tener una corriente de 0.9A durante un tiempo largo,estos diodos se calientan como loco ya que estan a una capacidad grande,y si eso para muy seguido,tendra que cambiar los diodos muy seguido;yo creo que colocando unos diodos de 3A,estos trabajarian mas holgados en 1A y colocando un fusible de 1A a la entrada IN de los reguladores,esto serviria para limitar la corriente de los mismos.Yo haria eso


----------



## miqui123 (Ago 20, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola:
> El orden de los terminales del LM7809 es similar al del LM7812
> El orden de los terminales del LM7909 es similar al del LM7912
> 
> ...


 que programa es ese ?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola.

He reusado y modificando imagenes que hallé en la internet (la páginia ya no existe). Pero puedes descargar todo desde aquí: http://www.2shared.com/file/4830712/860ea561/e-lektronik_Bydali200821.html 

Ejecuta o corre *sommaire.htm* 



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

